# swf in IE fensterfüllend darstellen



## mardazad (28. August 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

um es vorweg zu sagen - ich habe leider noch keine Ahnung von HTML...
...trotzdem hab ich mir gestern die Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen, um eine .swf-Datei Fensterfüllend im IE darzustellen. Hat nicht geklappt.
Das swf soll so im Browserfenster angezeigt werden, daß keine Scrollbalken angezeigt werden, obwohl es 1280x960 pix groß ist. Außerdem sollen die Quadrate direkt in den Ecken sitzen, d.h. das swf soll pixelgenau das ganze Fenster ausfüllen.

Es wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte - vielen Dank schonmal.

PS: unter Safari und Netscape funktioniert die indexdatei wunderbar, wenn man im CSS-Bereich  "position: absolute" setzt.


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" >
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>test</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
	background-image: url(http://www.raminbanan.de/hintergrund.gif);
}
.position {
	overflow: hidden;
	position: relative;
	visibility: visible;
	z-index: auto;
	left: 0px;
	top: 0px;
	right: 0px;
	bottom: 0px;
	clear: none;
	float: none;
	margin: 0px;
	padding: 0px;
	height: auto;
	width: auto;
}
-->
</style></head>
<body bgcolor="#ffffff">
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var isInternetExplorer = navigator.appName.indexOf("Microsoft") != -1;
// Verarbeiten aller FSCommand-Meldungen in einem Flash-Film
function Stage-onResize_DoFSCommand(command, args) {
	var Stage-onResizeObj = isInternetExplorer ? document.all.Stage-onResize : document.Stage-onResize;
	//
	// Geben Sie hier Ihren Code ein.
	//
}
// Hook für Internet Explorer.
if (navigator.appName && navigator.appName.indexOf("Microsoft") != -1 && navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Windows") != -1 && navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Windows 3.1") == -1) {
	document.write('<script language=\"VBScript\"\>\n');
	document.write('On Error Resume Next\n');
	document.write('Sub Stage-onResize_FSCommand(ByVal command, ByVal args)\n');
	document.write('	Call Stage-onResize_DoFSCommand(command, args)\n');
	document.write('End Sub\n');
	document.write('</script\>\n');
}
//-->
</script>
<!--Im Film verwendete URLs-->
<!--Im Film verwendeter Text-->
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" width="100%" height="100%" align="middle" class="position" id="Stage-onResize">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" />
<param name="movie" value="Stage-onResize.swf" />
<param name="menu" value="false" />
<param name="quality" value="high" />
<param name="scale" value="noscale" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />

<embed src="Stage-onResize.swf" menu="false" quality="high" scale="noscale" wmode="transparent" width="100%" height="100%" swLiveConnect=true id="Stage-onResize" name="Stage-onResize" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" />
</object>
</body>
</html>
```

@admins: sorry für den Doppelpost. Bin in der Rubrik verrutscht...


----------



## pamax (28. August 2005)

Hi,

  so müsste es funktionieren.

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
  <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" >
  <head>
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
  <title>test</title>
  <style type="text/css">
  <!--
  body {
 	 background-image: url(http://www.raminbanan.de/hintergrund.gif);
  }
  .position {
 	position:absolute;
 	 overflow: hidden;
 	 position: relative;
 	 visibility: visible;
 	 z-index: auto;
 	 left: 0px;
 	 top: 0px;
 	 right: 0px;
 	 bottom: 0px;
 	 clear: none;
 	 float: none;
 	 margin: 0px;
 	 padding: 0px;
 	 height: 100%;
 	 width: 100%;
  }
  -->
  </style></head>
  <body bgcolor="#ffffff">
  <script language="JavaScript">
  <!--
  var isInternetExplorer = navigator.appName.indexOf("Microsoft") != -1;
  // Verarbeiten aller FSCommand-Meldungen in einem Flash-Film
  function Stage-onResize_DoFSCommand(command, args) {
 	 var Stage-onResizeObj = isInternetExplorer ? document.all.Stage-onResize : document.Stage-onResize;
 	 //
 	 // Geben Sie hier Ihren Code ein.
 	 //
  }
  // Hook für Internet Explorer.
  if (navigator.appName && navigator.appName.indexOf("Microsoft") != -1 && navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Windows") != -1 && navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Windows 3.1") == -1) {
 	 document.write('<script language=\"VBScript\"\>\n');
 	 document.write('On Error Resume Next\n');
 	 document.write('Sub Stage-onResize_FSCommand(ByVal command, ByVal args)\n');
 	 document.write('	Call Stage-onResize_DoFSCommand(command, args)\n');
 	 document.write('End Sub\n');
 	 document.write('</script\>\n');
  }
  //-->
  </script>
  <!--Im Film verwendete URLs-->
  <!--Im Film verwendeter Text-->
  <object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" width="100%" height="100%" align="middle" class="position" id="Stage-onResize">
  <param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" />
  <param name="movie" value="Stage-onResize.swf" />
  <param name="menu" value="false" />
  <param name="quality" value="high" />
  <param name="scale" value="noscale" />
  <param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
  
  <embed src="Stage-onResize.swf" menu="false" quality="high" scale="noscale" wmode="transparent" width="100%" height="100%" swLiveConnect=true id="Stage-onResize" name="Stage-onResize" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" />
  </object>
  </body>
  </html>
```


----------



## mardazad (28. August 2005)

Hi,
ich danke dir, aber leider sieht man keinen Unterschied zur alten Version ?! ...


----------



## pamax (28. August 2005)

Hi,

  bidde...
  anstatt width: auto; (height: auto; )  : width:100%;(height:100%)

  pMx


----------



## mardazad (28. August 2005)

Nochmal Danke schön, aber mit "man sieht keinen Unterschied zur alten Version" meinte ich, daß es nicht klappt...


----------



## pamax (28. August 2005)

Hi,

 bei mir wird das ganze Fenster ausgefüllt.


----------



## mardazad (28. August 2005)

Hi,
wenn das ganze Fenster ausgefüllt würde wären die Quadrate und der Verlauf genau an Ecken und Kanten des Browserfensters ausgerichtet, ohne den "Rahmen" drumrum, in dem ca 10pix breit nur der Higru zu sehen ist...


----------



## mardazad (28. August 2005)

Screenshot aus Safari:


----------



## mardazad (29. August 2005)

Weiß niemand Rat?


----------

